# Columbia County Club



## Trip Penn (Aug 1, 2017)

I have 3 spots available.  485 acres on the lake bordered by corp land and highway, archery only until Dec. 1.
10 members total
 $600 each


----------



## patcavscout (Aug 3, 2017)

Do you guys get a decent amount of waterfowl? I may be interested if there are waterfowl opportunities.


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 7, 2017)

We border the lake on 2 sides but none of the past members haunted waterfowl in that area of the lake.


----------

